# modifier 25 with G0378



## Renee Raynor (Apr 21, 2014)

Is there ever a need to use modifier -25 with the hospital OBS code G0378?  If so, then would it be appropriate.

Thanks in advance for any enlightment.


----------



## sathyaraj (Apr 22, 2014)

hello Renee Raynor,

Read the full description of modifier '25' it says the 'professional services done on same day by same physician'. this service does'nt fall under with professional service as per cms update. its only applicable for 92002-92014, 99201-99499,G0101 and G0175.

http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Transmittals/downloads/a0180.pdf

Thanks,
Sathyaraj CPC,CEMC


----------

